# Disney World Internship



## oasisbeatle (Jul 6, 2006)

I am required to do an internship at the end of my Pastry Arts program and wondered if anyone has any experience/knowledge of the internship program at WWW in Orlando, FL. For example, what types of jobs do the interns recieve and how helpful is it? Any other intership recomendations for Pastry Arts are welcome by me!:lips:


----------



## komite (Mar 29, 2006)

They came to our school recently to do a presentation. I believe for pastry it's what's considered as "line work" when you're doing it for Disney. They have a staff of 3000 people and up to 300 ex/internships. Don't quote me on that.


----------



## oasisbeatle (Jul 6, 2006)

Thanks!:chef:


----------

